

PERL is dead. Long live Perl. - jjames
http://www.catalyzed.org/2009/04/perl-is-dead-long-live-perl.html

======
pmikal
Perl is far from dead. All web pages on Amazon.com are perl... del.icio.us,
BBC, Slashdot... but more important is it's non-web use in engineering,
finance, and bioinformatics... love Catalyst!

------
frossie
Well, he's right. We are a perl shop, we have tens of thousands of lines of
_maintainable_ code, we love the language, but we are almost ashamed to say
it.

I think the perl community did contribute to this with all the dithering about
perl6. Perl6 sucked a lot of perl brains out of the language and what was the
higherst profile outcome? Parrot running Python. Hurrah.

